# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Nhờ các bác hướng dẫn giúp em cách đấu cho mấy cái đèn led tủ điện

## yamahaymh

Như tiêu đề các bác hướng dẫn giúp em mấy con led trong tủ điện như thế này ạ. Em ko phải thợ điện cũng không phải thợ cơ khí. Chỉ là mê vọc vạch ạ.

----------


## th11

đấu cho nó sáng lên hay đấu cho nó sáng theo chức năng vậy bác, dễ nhưng mà không biết mục đích nên em thua

----------


## yamahaymh

> đấu cho nó sáng lên hay đấu cho nó sáng theo chức năng vậy bác, dễ nhưng mà không biết mục đích nên em thua


oh, đấu cho nó sáng lên thôi bác ạ. em chụp hình để các bác hình dung con led thôi, đúng là do cách em viết dễ gây hiểu nhầm quá

----------


## secondhand

Mấy cái nút xanh đỏ ấy là công tắc zin có đèn sẵn bên trong hay chỉ là đèn thôi vậy. Mình có mua mấy cái công tắc này nhưng trên thân nó ghi 24v cho đèn loại dây tóc, nếu công tắc có đèn thì bác xem coi đèn gì. Nếu chỉ là đèn led thì xem chân -/+ của led, nối 1 dây chung cho tất cả cực (-) của led vào (-) của nguồn, cực(+) của led vào thiết bị cần mở ứng với chức năng của đèn, nhưng phải kiểm tra nguồn của từng thiết bị mà chọn điện trở phù hợp với led. Còn nếu cho nó sáng hết như hội trăng rằm thì mỗi chân (+) của led hàn 1 con điện trở 2,2k cho vào nguồn 12v thế là xong

----------


## yamahaymh

> Mấy cái nút xanh đỏ ấy là công tắc zin có đèn sẵn bên trong hay chỉ là đèn thôi vậy. Mình có mua mấy cái công tắc này nhưng trên thân nó ghi 24v cho đèn loại dây tóc, nếu công tắc có đèn thì bác xem coi đèn gì. Nếu chỉ là đèn led thì xem chân -/+ của led, nối 1 dây chung cho tất cả cực (-) của led vào (-) của nguồn, cực(+) của led vào thiết bị cần mở ứng với chức năng của đèn, nhưng phải kiểm tra nguồn của từng thiết bị mà chọn điện trở phù hợp với led. Còn nếu cho nó sáng hết như hội trăng rằm thì mỗi chân (+) của led hàn 1 con điện trở 2,2k cho vào nguồn 12v thế là xong


Của em là đèn led 24V zin theo tủ điện như bác nói đấy ạ. Em cảm ơn bác đã tư vấn em. Để e học theo bác mới dc. Mà hết trung thu rồi nên em không cho nó theo hội trăng rằm. Hii

----------

